# Best Share Trading Courses... What Do You Recommend?



## still_in_school

Hi Guys,

bit of a newbie, to the share trading game, been reading plenty of share trading and some tactic books, there seems to be a few courses out there, but there costing is many, but into the thousands...

can anyone suggest a good share trading education provider, but one that does not cost so many into the thousand of dollars....

a big thanks, for your replies in advance.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Best Share Trading Courses... Whats Your Recom*

I haven't taken any courses so far.

I usually just buy some books and self-educate.

I am a bit skeptical of some of these high priced courses. Sometimes you've just got to trust yourself and your judgement.


----------



## still_in_school

*Re: Best Share Trading Courses... Whats Your Recom*

Hi Joe,

Thanks for your reply, could you suggest any books, that you might think, that would be a good begineers guide?

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Best Share Trading Courses... Whats Your Recom*



> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, could you suggest any books, that you might think, that would be a good begineers guide?
> 
> Cheers,
> sis




The first three that I bought were:

How The Stock Market Really Works by Martin Roth
Trading Tactics by Daryl Guppy
Trading With A Plan by Tony Compton and Eric Kendall

All are definitely worth reading.

Good luck!


----------



## still_in_school

*Re: Best Share Trading Courses... Whats Your Recom*

Thanks Joe!

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Hurri

*Re: Best Share Trading Courses... Whats Your Recom*

All of Guppys books are pretty insightful, but i find that if you "rich dad poor dad" by.... err forget but tahts the name, it'll help you even more. It's not so much about shares but money management in general.

My father took the "Day trader" course, he said it was really good BUT it was pretty expensive.


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: Best Share Trading Courses... Whats Your Recom*

SIS,

There are a lot of books, seminar, DVD and many other on www.tradinggame.com.au and www.tradingsecrets.com.au by Louise Bedford and Chris Tate. I recommended you take a look.


----------



## kam75

still_in_school said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> bit of a newbie, to the share trading game, been reading plenty of share trading and some tactic books, there seems to be a few courses out there, but there costing is many, but into the thousands...
> 
> can anyone suggest a good share trading education provider, but one that does not cost so many into the thousand of dollars....
> 
> a big thanks, for your replies in advance.
> 
> Cheers,
> sis





I'd start by reading books on the type of trading that you believe may suit you.  And I'd focus on becoming profitable trading ordinary shares before moving into any leveraged instruments such as CFDs or Options.  Go to a bookstore and get yourself the following three books:

1. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - by Edwin Le Fevre
2. Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets - by Stan Weinstein
3. How I made 2 million dollars in the Stockmarket - by Nicolas Darvas

The philosophies, techniques and knowledge in these three books should let you find your edge to trade profitably.  

There are no shortcuts and you will need to work on crafting a set of trading rules that suit you.  Having said that, stay away from promoters and gurus selling trading courses.  They're a waste of money.

Regards
kam75
_____________________________
http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------



## mazzatelli1000

still_in_school said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> bit of a newbie, to the share trading game, been reading plenty of share trading and some tactic books, there seems to be a few courses out there, but there costing is many, but into the thousands...
> 
> can anyone suggest a good share trading education provider, but one that does not cost so many into the thousand of dollars....
> 
> a big thanks, for your replies in advance.
> 
> Cheers,
> sis




I got all the answers you need.
No need to listen to anyone else.
Just deposit a cool $10,000 into my account and Ill show you how!!!


----------



## Glen48

Some book store in SA has Cath Davey another one of her books selling on E Bay you can save about 15 bucks.


----------



## BillyIdol

I did a course at Adelaide Currie Street TAFE there, about $900 all up but VERY well worth it.  I learned a LOT.

In between that, I also do courses through the Australian Shareholder's Association (ASA) and attend their meetings, read as many books as I can from the local libraries, Money / AFR Smart Investor magazine and am looking forward to the ASA's conference - Prosper 2009 in SYD.

ASX Investor Hour seminars whenever I can, plus Australian Investors Association.  I can certainly recommend the ASA.


----------



## classer

I did a course(dont think the company any longer exist). It was heavily subsidised by FarmBiz at the time or I couldn't have afforded it. Very good instructor who explained things I couldnt grasp just from written material. Since then have found books by Guppy informative as they suit the way I think. This forum has provided useful tips for other reading matter as my skills expand. Read as much as you can get your hands on.


----------



## jake.s

If any one's recently finished a share trading course and can recommend it,  could you please let me know the name of it.  I have been searching on the net for the  last couple of weeks and found a few,  but not sure what ones are decent and what aren't. 
I've been trading for a year or so now and am looking to find out as much as possible in regards to all aspects of trading.

Regards,


----------



## CanOz

jake said:


> If any one's recently finished a share trading course and can recommend it,  could you please let me know the name of it.  I have been searching on the net for the  last couple of weeks and found a few,  but not sure what ones are decent and what aren't.
> I've been trading for a year or so now and am looking to find out as much as possible in regards to all aspects of trading.
> 
> Regards,




Nick Radge's The Profitable Trader.

Highly recommend it.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## chris2009

*Stock Market Education Course*

Hi All,

I just wanted to see if i can get some feedback on some of those companies out there that claim to teach you about the stock market for $8000.

I saw some closed threads on this but they where over a year old and out of date.

I have been looking at *************** which claim that for 8k they will have me making US$2000 per month in just 6 to 8 weeks.
I would appreciate any feedback if anyone has done this course before or had any dealings with this company.

while im here also if anyone wants some free basic stock market education i found this site wwwDOTinformedtradesDOTcom which offers free videos.


----------



## Timmy

*Re: Stock Market Education Course*



chris2009 said:


> Hi All,
> I saw some closed threads on this but they where over a year old and out of date.




The points made in these threads, while maybe a year old, are still valid.
Promoters of these "courses" / "systems" will not show real results, which calls into doubt their credibility.  Real results, provided to anyone who asks would provide real transparency and credibility, ya gotta ask why they are not forthcoming ...


----------



## chris2009

Hi Timmy,

thanks for your reply, In regards to the Emini Trading course I don't want to pay for a system to make money. I want a course that teaches trading and what it is all about to a complete newbie, so i can then be independent and develop my own systems after. At the moment i hardly know what a Future Contract is and it is hard to find the right info on the net, don't get me wrong all the info is on the net free i know that but for a newbie like me i don't know what best practices are or what to search for. And when i find something on the net i also find 10 other thing that contradict it, so my question about these trading courses is weather they can bring a newbie up to an intermediate level by consolidating best practices and accurate information.

At the moment for example; a simple thing like what exactly does ZenFire or esiglanl do or provide? is hard to clarify because when i search the net the forums start talking about TT and esignal and all kinds of software platforms.


----------



## Timmy

chris2009 said:


> At the moment i hardly know what a Future Contract is and it is hard to find the right info on the net, don't get me wrong all the info is on the net free i know that but for a newbie like me i don't know what best practices are or what to search for. And when i find something on the net i also find 10 other thing that contradict it,




For questions like finding out what a futures contract is, go directly to the website of some futures exchanges.  For example, try the education section of the Chicago Mercantile Exchange, link here.  I would humbly suggest that any website that contradicts the education components on the CME website can be safely disregarded.



chris2009 said:


> so my question about these trading courses is weather they can bring a newbie up to an intermediate level by consolidating best practices and accurate information.



Well, best practices in futures trading, for example, will tend to be found in very profitable hedge funds, where traders can earn in the tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars.  You will also find best practice trading in some proprietary trading operations (there is an active thread on ASF at the moment about proprietary trading groups, have a read of that).  It is probably extremely unlikely that a trader earning tens or hundreds of millions of dollars is selling their best practices for $8,000 and promising you can earn $2,000 per month.  Do you see my logic here?



chris2009 said:


> At the moment for example; a simple thing like what exactly does ZenFire or esiglanl do or provide? is hard to clarify because when i search the net the forums start talking about TT and esignal and all kinds of software platforms.



  Why not do your own research on the websites of esignal and ZenFire?

Chris, you sound very new.  If so, take your time, go and buy some books, read and re-read them and re-read them again.  You will find many experienced traders on ASF recommending books they find valuable.  Take 6 months doing your preliminary research, save your $8,000 for trading with when you are ready; there are no shortcuts.


----------



## Trembling Hand

This is what I see when reading post like this. (Bold my substitutions)


chris2009 said:


> Hi Timmy,
> 
> thanks for your reply, In regards to *Learning to be a GOLF professional*. I don't want to pay for a system to *win Golf tournaments*. I want a course that *teaches Golf *and what it is all about to a complete newbie, so i can then be independent and develop my own systems after. At the moment i hardly know what a *Golf green *is and it is hard to find the right info on the net, don't get me wrong all the info is on the net free i know that but for a newbie like me i don't know what best practices are or what to search for. And when i find something on the net i also find 10 other thing that contradict it, so my question about these *Golf courses *is weather they can bring a newbie up to an intermediate level by consolidating best practices and accurate information.
> 
> At the moment for example; a simple thing like what exactly does a *putter* or *wedge* do or provide? is hard to clarify because when i search the net the forums start talking about *titanium clubs *and *driving range *and all kinds of *swings *.




 If you cannot figure out how to pick up a golf club you aint smart enough to make money out of it. Seriously no wonder these companies spam so much there must be a bunch of lazy & silly punters just rolling through daily.


----------



## chris2009

Thanks for the advice Timmy i will follow it and dig deep into the books and forums.

One more thing what are your thoughts of live trading rooms as a form of mentoring, do you think the monthly cost is justifiable?


----------



## chris2009

Hi Guys,

I have done more research on TI as i found it hard to decide based on the info on this thread because it was mixed with TI spam.

This link below is from another forum trade2win and a few actual TI members have come in to the open to describe their nightmare experiences with TI.

Again thanks to everyone for saving me i was really close to biting the hook, 
Timmy ill buy you a drink anyday.

wwwDOTtrade2winDOTcom/boards/commercial-systems/36008-traders-international-feedback-members-wanted-4DOThtml

QUOTED FROM T2W;
Another scam warning - I know someone who paid the $7500+ for the Australian Traders International course and in reality got ripped off. According to him it was scam. I checked the backgrounds of the business owners and they are not traders at all. They come from queensland broker sale backgrounds and developed a system to sell a product. They are business operators not traders. None of them have professional trading backgrounds or any real trading proven experience or qualifications and you wont get your money back. Its very expensive for nothing. no guarantee either. Its another queensland/noosa scam. I was invited into their trading room for a free trial and when i asked the real questions they bull ****ted to everyone and kicked me out, because when you type in the room no one else can see you so they can control the business and keep the con going. It makes me sick the way they talk and carry on. Its all bs. Dont part with your money and tell your friends to stay away. More people should tell each other. TI should be shutdown and reported to authorities. TI works on the ignorant. 
==========================
I haven't decided whether to go live as of yet, I am really upset with them because I took 12months to sign up with them and I made it clear at the time that what I wanted was an education and that I didn't want to be reliant on them to trade. James at E minis Global assured me that would be the case, but you basically have to sign up to find out what your really in for. Anyhow I received a phone call from Traders International yesterday to get an update on my progress, which I proceeded to tell them my disappointment at being misled in the first place and whilst the girl I was talking to sounded sympathetic, she never offered my money back. I told her that I thought when signing up with Traders International that I was gong to learn to be a professional trader and instead I find that Dale in the Pro Room ( this is the room where i decided to spend my time trying to learn his techniques) calls all the trades and doesn't explain why he takes the trades that he does. The girl I spoke to confirmed the reliance on Dale for results by saying the Dale follows his own methods gained from years of being a professional trader, which is fine if you purely want to rely on someone else to take control of your trading, but that is not what I wanted right from the beginning, so I don't know.
I am in a catch 22 situation, do I take my chances and just follow dale until I recoup my investment with the company or do I cut my loses and spend more money learning how to trade!!!! I will say this about Dale though, he is a professional trader and he DOES know what he is doing. I have been following his trades as he calls them and they are profitable, so given that I am considering just following him for a bit to recoup my investment and at the same time I am going to start reading some books and try and learn from the ground up. So my advice is: If you just want to sit in a trading room and have an experienced trader call the shots and make some money it is for you, however I think there maybe some cheaper trading rooms around that can offer the same thing but without the $7500 price tag. There is a site called daytradetowin.com I have been watching there videos online and it looks interesting, so I might do some further research about them and follow them yet, I might actually learn something!


----------



## ms_polo

hai.. have anyone hear heard of Archimedes Global (AGIL)? They are opening applications for trading internship


----------



## Timmy

Maybe we could rename this the Spam thread?


----------



## chris2009

Hi All,

has anyone heard of "the trading authority" they offer training and offer a free 1 week access to the live room. Just wanted to know if anyone has any good or bad experiences with that company.


----------



## kam75

The BEST course is BEST defined in terms of your return on your investment.  For example, before you pay another lying scum spruiker $7,000 for his scaminar, your question to them should be 'how much will I make back in a year, 5 years, 10 years by following your course'.  If they can't answer, go away.  Otherwise ask them to guarantee it.  If they won't, go away.

My best course by far was "Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets" by Stan Weinstein.  It was the most profitable course I ever did.  It cost me $39 6 years ago.  (Hint, I think it's still available at Dymmocks).  And my return on investment since then is about 28,846% and climbing.

regards


----------



## prabhjot

Hi Buddy, 

There are number of online share trading courses available nowadays. the only need of time is to choose wisely. you can search on net with the term share trading courses and choose those websites which are coming in 1 to 10 position. some online websites are providing accredited short or diploma courses in share trading. so choose wisely

best of luck

thanks


----------



## prabhjot

there are some books avaiable "how to beat the managed funds by 20%..there are lot of book available but this may be of your help..i found on net..


----------



## Ruby

Hi Chris2009,

I know this reply is several months after the event, but if you feel you have been duped / scammed / ripped off by TI, then I strongly, strongly suggest you lodge a complaint with ASIC.   Do it through their website - they have an online form to fill in, and they have to acknowlege your complaint.   I have heard that ASIC are currently cracking down very hard on these rip-off merchants.  

Before you pay a subscription to any trading room ask for a one-week free trial and insist on seeing their past results.   I recently asked one of these organisations for some results of their swing trading - for which they send out SMS alerts - and was told they were for members only.   Hmmm!  I wonder why?

Ruby


----------



## Steviede

Hey people,

There is an Australian Online Trading Education course run out of Western Australia. There is a lot of free stuff (videos/information) on the site worth looking at,


cheers,
Steve


----------



## Mike Baker

Hello all, I'm looking around at different options for trading education and have come across a company called SHARE STAR.

The owner is Trevor Hurst. Oddly they don’t have a Financial Services License and don’t appear to have an office address.

I went to a seminar and it all seems good but don’t they all.

They offer 12 months education, frequent training and support but it’s a hefty $7000 for the year and then a $1000 per year after for the on-going support.

I bumped in to one trader who spoke highly of their service, said he follows a the system and makes money, but I wanted to check the wider community and see if anyone here had heard of them.


----------



## Ruby

I don't know anything about this company, but I do know of Trevor Hurst.  He worked with Noel Whittaker (financial adviser), who has a good reputation.

You don't need to have an ASIC license to provide stock market education, provided you don't give advice; although ASIC seem to be a bit inconsistent about this.  The reason I say this, is that I know of several cases of educators without licences who have come under the radar and been given the OK by ASIC.

I don't know if that helps at all........


----------



## tech/a

This thread is a joke.

You guys wouldn't know a good educator if you fell over one.

And $39 * 28,000% is $11,500 in yr s.
If your return on investment of $39 is what you meant.

If you started with $100K then $2.8 billion is pretty good from a book.
Top down approach trading above or below a 150 day M/A. pretty basic.
I'm happy to donate another $500 to Joe if you can substantiate this claim.

You cant even evaluate one! (Directed at ALL in this thread not just kam 75)


----------



## Julia

Mike Baker said:


> Hello all, I'm looking around at different options for trading education and have come across a company called SHARE STAR.
> 
> The owner is Trevor Hurst. Oddly they don’t have a Financial Services License and don’t appear to have an office address.
> 
> I went to a seminar and it all seems good but don’t they all.
> 
> They offer 12 months education, frequent training and support but it’s a hefty $7000 for the year and then a $1000 per year after for the on-going support.
> 
> I bumped in to one trader who spoke highly of their service, said he follows a the system and makes money, but I wanted to check the wider community and see if anyone here had heard of them.



And what do they suggest your return will be for that $7000 initial investment and $1000 thereafter?

What are they actually offering for (a) the $7K , and (b) for the ongoing 
$1Kpa?


----------



## kavla1970

*Re: Best Share Trading Courses... Whats Your Recom*



JetDollars said:


> SIS,
> 
> There are a lot of books, seminar, DVD and many other on ww.tradinggame.com.au and  by Louise Bedford and Chris Tate. I recommended you take a look.




I have been lurking for a long long time and never really post. I have done a few courses... one was a joke( don't know if I should post the name but it cost $5k and all I got was a book) and one that turned out to be the one for me(Louise Bedford and Chris' Tates Mentor course).

Kav


----------



## Aleksey

"High Probability Trading" by Marcel Link is my personal favourite. Dont see it mentioned very often but i think its great. Its written for US markets however but still very relevant.


----------



## luke256

Its hard to recommend a course as most of the ones i have looked at in the past are 5K+. I'd only be willing to spend that much if I had trusted friend or relative who had purhcased the course and MADE MONEY.  

Begineers are best-off reading a few stock market books recomended by other traders here. Then you will have a better idea of what style of trading suits your personalty before you purchase an expensive course. 

I started my trading education with SITM back around 2000 when you could get the begineers course with seminars for $995. I only spent that much as I had a family friend who proved to me they had made money out of it.


----------



## vincent191

The best course to attend is from "The School of Hard Knocks".  

Read up as much as possible, start off small and learn through your personal experience.

Further, I don't believe in trading phantomn accounts (i.e. fale or make believe money). Shooting blanks is not the same as real bullets.

Invest what you can afford to lose and learn, there is no substitute for real life experience.


----------



## Vicki

> I have been lurking for a long long time and never really post. I have done a few courses... one was a joke( don't know if I should post the name but it cost $5k and all I got was a book) and one that turned out to be the one for me(Louise Bedford and Chris' Tates Mentor course).




Hi Kav,
A friend of mine has just completed his mentorship course with Louise & Chris,
A lot of good info & ethics as far as I could tell [risk no more than 2% of your bank] at least when trading with cfd's or similar methods.

My friend is still hashing-out his own tailored trading program on meta-stock.
I'll keep you posted on his progress.
 He also gave me a book to read, by Chris Tate.
A good read.

Speaking of courses & strategies, have you looked at the thread titled Bill Stacy?

He teaches his own method for day-trading options.
And there's a chance that he might walk us through a few of his upcoming trades as an example, for us to observe.

Regards,
           Vicki


----------



## Julia

Vicki said:


> Speaking of courses & strategies, have you looked at the thread titled Bill Stacy?
> 
> He teaches his own method for day-trading options.
> And there's a chance that he might walk us through a few of his upcoming trades as an example, for us to observe.
> 
> Regards,
> Vicki



I'm a bit confused by this post, Vicki.  Haven't you, on the 'Bill Stacy' thread been complaining about being 'done over' by this course?

And now you are quasi recommending it to someone else?

Perhaps I'm quite misunderstanding what you are saying.


----------



## Vicki

Hi Julia,
Sorry for the misunderstanding.
No I wasn't trying to spruik his wares or benefits of his new out-fit,
[actually I havn't seen anything of substance as yet]

I was merely giving these guys a heads-up, as they were discussing stategies,
and one of the 'educators' just might be showing us what he now has to offer.

With all who are interested to observe & give their opinion on.

Regards,
           Vicki


----------



## builder2818

Vicki said:


> Hi Kav,
> A friend of mine has just completed his mentorship course with Louise & Chris,
> A lot of good info & ethics as far as I could tell [risk no more than 2% of your bank] at least when trading with cfd's or similar methods.
> 
> My friend is still hashing-out his own tailored trading program on meta-stock.
> I'll keep you posted on his progress.
> He also gave me a book to read, by Chris Tate.
> A good read.
> 
> Speaking of courses & strategies, have you looked at the thread titled Bill Stacy?
> 
> He teaches his own method for day-trading options.
> And there's a chance that he might walk us through a few of his upcoming trades as an example, for us to observe.
> 
> Regards,
> Vicki




WTF!!! My thoughts are the same as you Julia.

If Bill showed his statements do you then just expect him to turn the other cheek and teach you his trading method. Then again, it's $5000 in his pocket.


----------



## newbie trader

Vicki, I thought you already knew about Bills trading method as you've stated you lost 2 homes and 150k doing it? I wouldn't have thought after reading such your posts on the Bill Stacey thread that you'd be trying to get others to look into him? 

You could buy a mountain of books with 5-7k!


----------



## Vicki

Hi guys,
I was being very polite & diplomatic.

Have you had a quick look at all the posts [old ones especially] & read the comments by your fellow forum members, in regards to the 'show' Bill is running now?

To be blunt builder, I think it's still just a terd, but now he's just spray-painted it gold, & tied a ribbon around it.

Be patient, and lets run with it.
This time round, If some "spin king"  is going to sell people 5k+ for a system that he addamently claims will return 2-5k per/week off 20k...

Alright, but he can sodding-well prove it here, under the watchful eye of people like yourself, where all B.S. will get the red card. [which I think he knows!]....And so will probably avoid the spotlight, incase somebody scratches beneath that 'gold paint'.

Unlike the newb' factory prayer-group that would best describe his site!

Regards,
            Vicki


----------



## Julia

Thanks, Vicki.  Obviously my misinterpretation.  Sorry.


----------



## TeleSonic

Spend $1000 on 12 recommended books on Stocks or FX or whatever it is you want to trade. Spend the next 12 months reading them, watching the market, and making notes.

THEN, you will know more about the markets, yourself as a trader, and the questions that are still unanswered for you. And I highly doubt you'll need to pay anyone even close to $8,000 for a trading course.


----------



## Reasons

I have paid for a couple of trading courses, bought a lot of books, attended seminars and paid my dues trading in the market.

I have spent years reading, talking to traders, doing courses, testing theories in the market and found the more I knew the less I could do with it. With so many patterns, indicators and ideas to choose from, I was convinced I would never get the hang of trading.

The first course I did was the W*althWithin trading course. In summary it dealt with a number of large trading possibilities (too many with too many complexities) and was in the main based around Gann Theory. It might work for some, but knowing what I do now, the best trading concepts are really simple and that would definitely not describe their methodology.

The bottom line was for $7K it got me out of the 2007 crash earlier than I probably would have, but really did nothing much for what I use for trading now. It provided a good reference point as to what I did not like about trading courses in that they try to introduce you too many things and strategies with unnecessary complexities. They had mentoring, but I never got the impression that the mentors at that time had the required depth of trading experience.

Then I tripped over a crew called Trade With Precision via CMC when they ran a free training session. They debunked a huge amount of share trading complexity manure in fairly quick time. 

I found their course info confronting initially as I had spent a lot of time and money on all sorts of patterns, indicators and strategies that I thought useful and sacrosanct, but by keeping an open mind I relearnt what I knew (read; I had to discard large lumps of complex undertandings). It dawned on me fairly quickly though that the info they were providing was simple and logical compared to everything I had generally read or been taught previously and that trading could be made reasonably simple.

They had 4 courses available when I did it ranging from longer term trading to Forex trading. You can pay separately for each module and they have good mentoring from real traders and have bods from Australia, NZ in their team, but are based in the UK.

In a nutshell, they literally throw out the compexities and frightening array of patterns and indicators and get it down to really sensible trading ideas that work. Compared to other trading methodologies, the Trade With Precision crew (in my view) deliver a very logical, no-nonsense, simple set of trading strategies that I wish I had found much earlier. There are several real traders running the operation who can provide sound mentoring when required, which is critical. Maybe I had to do it the hard way so I knew the difference when I discovered trading competence.

There are a number of authors like Guppy and I subscribed to his newsletter for a few years, but once again you get some info that is of use, but possibly too many clever ideas, patterns and indicators with no clear perception about which ones to use successfully.

For what it is worth, I have a high respect for Colin Nicholson's (Australia) and Alexander Elder's (USA) thinking and books when it comes to trading ideas as well.

They say it takes about 10,000 hours to learn a new skill (essentially the time it takes to learn a trade or profession) like share trading. I truly believe them. 

The biggest cost of your share trading education are your real experiences using money in the market. Selecting the trading course and mentoring that is right for you, and applied dilligently, probably over a considerable period of time, will save you from too many inital stupid mistakes and trading strategy confusion and should eventually deliver rewards.


----------



## Noddy

Why would you pay for a share trading course ?
The money you are prepared to spend, go and buy a couple of shares with it, and learn by experience. Money may not be wasted then.
If someone had a method of making money regularly in the share market, why would they tell you about it ?  What, they can't make that sort of money in the market ?
Should be a piece of cake to make $5000 or $8000 or so, if they know that much about it.
If you wanted to play a guitar, would you go to a seminar or buy a book ?  Well maybe you'd buy a book.
But there's no holy graille. You'll only learn, if at all, by experience and using you own money.
And how can anyone give you a guarantee, they're here today, gone tomorrow.
In this life, no one can guarantee us anything, other than we'll all die one day.


----------



## Julia

So, Noddy, you appear to be advocating just putting some money out there without acquiring any education?


----------



## Reasons

Noddy said:


> Why would you pay for a share trading course ?
> The money you are prepared to spend, go and buy a couple of shares with it, and learn by experience. Money may not be wasted then.
> If someone had a method of making money regularly in the share market, why would they tell you about it ?  What, they can't make that sort of money in the market ?
> Should be a piece of cake to make $5000 or $8000 or so, if they know that much about it.
> If you wanted to play a guitar, would you go to a seminar or buy a book ?  Well maybe you'd buy a book.
> But there's no holy graille. You'll only learn, if at all, by experience and using you own money.
> And how can anyone give you a guarantee, they're here today, gone tomorrow.
> In this life, no one can guarantee us anything, other than we'll all die one day.




Hi Noddy

Your response is logical, but I, like every other beginning trader has tried that strategy early in the learning process and it was probably the first education course I took and I know I paid more for the experience than all the other courses and training I have formally undertaken since. 

All those things that you read about money management, market psychology, entry strategies, exit strategies, stops, trading logs, probability, profit loss ratios, and numerous other things unfortunately are not innate. You can read all you like, or just hop into the market like we all have done, but you will pay for your education one way or the other - and usually in many different ways if you survive in the market for long enough.

To use your own analogy, I would consider a good trading course and the associated traders a bit like a good music teacher; you have read all the books on music and think you can read it, you know something about the notes and chords, you have practised on your own with mixed success, but at some point you realise that you need help to bring all your understanding together so that you can play an instrument successfully. You have seen the music teacher play for you and you therefore know their credentials are good, but they can't play for you - it is up to you to go away and practice and become an expert, which takes many years. They are there to mentor you when you need it, the rest is up to you.

There are plenty of black-box rip-off's out there and would be traders running courses. You have to do your due diligence and like me, you may make mistakes if you do the wrong courses that are out there when you first start seeking help.

If you can learn and successfully trade by buying books and teaching yourself, that is great. I tried that method and it did not work for me.

I completely understand your cynicism about why someone will teach you to trade if they can do it as they should just be making money and keeping their ideas to themselves. I think that many successful traders do just that, but others probably see a way of getting further cash flow through running courses and actually enjoy teaching others at the same time.

I have learnt that you need to do a lot of background digging on a company and the people who run it to establish their credentials. Once you have done that you still might not like the end result, but if the course is not an outlandish cost, you usually get something out of it and move on.

The Trade with Precision course I mentioned is actually split into 4 parts and you can pay for them that way. I bought all 4 modules on bulk discount for about $A2800 when I did it, but I think it has gone up since. I can blow that much in one bad trade, and then some, so I am realistic about what a course will cost against what it will cost by learning a harder way. The good thing is you can just do one module and if it is not your style you have minimised your outlay. Included in any course they also provide live mentoring for 3 months where you can send trades in for discussion in a monthly webinar. They also run something called Precision Perspectives which you can pay for and they do live trades here where you can check their credentials. This is what I did intially as they give you access for a couple of weeks and you can cancel the subscription within that timeframe and get your money back without questions. To do my due dilligence, I thought this was a pretty good chance to see who they really were (traders or spin merchants) and what they had to offer.

I have no affiliation with this company, but they assisted me enormously to distill out what I knew into useful strategies, debunked a lot of meaningless clap-trap about trading I thought I needed to know and use, but didn't, and to start trading successfully. It worked well for me, it may not suit others.

I am sure they make no guarantees of success in trading just like a music teacher wouldn't or possibly could to get anyone to play an instrument, but I found by doing my due dilligence on the company it worked for me. I am still learning new things all the time about trading and to remain successful will continue to do so; and where necessary pay someone to assist if that is what is required.

Everything in life is a risk, and none more so than when share trading. Managing the probability of your likely success with trading outcomes, or those that you choose to assist you in that endeavour, is for me an important key to that success.

Cheers


----------



## nulla nulla

Here we go, joined in March 2011 and two (2) posts under the belt and the theme of the post is...*Best Share Trading Courses...What do you recommend?*



Reasons said:


> I have paid for a couple of trading courses........Then I tripped over a crew called *Trade With Precision *via CMC when they ran a free training session......They had 4 courses available when I did it ranging from longer term trading to Forex trading. You can pay separately for each module and they have good mentoring from real traders and have bods from Australia, NZ in their team, but are based in the UK.......the *Trade With Precision* crew (in my view) deliver a very logical, no-nonsense, simple set of trading strategies that I wish I had found much earlier.....




No offence but to me this sounds like a sales speil, sounds like a 30 second add that should run on late night television. IMO your mob would receive more hits if they did the professional thing and organised with Joe Blow to run an add on the site rather than sneaking in under the pretence of a poster contributing to a thread.


----------



## builder2818

I think it does help to getting some sort of education on trading to help you begin but it really comes up to the individual in choosing a style of trading that suits them. Jumping from system to system is useless in my opinion.

These courses that people charge thousands and thousands of dollars for are ridiculous and when people say you are better off buying some books, this couldn't be further from the truth because all these courses do is teach you basic information about trading which is free online and they come up with some stupid "signal" or system to follow like a moving average crossover or hanging man candle etc. The masses get sucked into this BS because the presenters use clever marketing to promote this garbage and add "guarantees" or money back guarantees which they never honour straight away.

You can actually get so many of these courses for free online through torrent and uploading sites and save yourself the waste of your money. I think I have downloaded terabytes and terabytes of these courses and hundreds of books. I have seen all the videos but will never read all the books and I have to say that 99.5% of all the courses are the same useless garbage.

Although, as previously mentioned, your post does seem spammy and coming on this site, you have buckley's chance of getting anyone to give positive comments about a way overpriced bunch of free information disguised as a 'trading course'. You have less of a chance trying to sucker in a newbie trader too because the majority of them end up coming to this site once they have been ripped off.


----------



## Noddy

Julia said:


> So, Noddy, you appear to be advocating just putting some money out there without acquiring any education?




Well that's how I started. Opened a commsec account and bought some shares in the Commonwealth Bank with the money I transferred into it. Still have the shares.

Can learn about share trading free from internet.
The ASX runs share trading courses on line.
Also Investopedia run quite a good web site.
Nearly all other paid sites will offer a free trial.
Morningstar, intelligent investor, eureka report, southern cross, etc. etc. There's loads of them.
Some shares they recommend go up, some go down. No better than picking with a dart board. But they only publicise the ones that go up.

Thing is, all newbies think there is some holy graille of share trading secrets that the people who run seminars have access to. There isn''t.

Need to develop your own way of investing/trading to suit yourself.

The only thing of value I've learnt over the years is to cut losses short(because you're going to have them) and let winners run. And don't buy falling shares because you think they are cheap. All new people fall for that.

How you do that will determine whether you win or lose on the stock market.
Unfortunately most people lose.


----------



## nulla nulla

Noddy said:


> Well that's how I started. Opened a commsec account and bought some shares in the Commonwealth Bank with the money I transferred into it. Still have the shares.
> 
> Can learn about share trading free from internet.
> The ASX runs share trading courses on line.
> Also Investopedia run quite a good web site.
> Nearly all other paid sites will offer a free trial.
> Morningstar, intelligent investor, eureka report, southern cross, etc. etc. There's loads of them.
> Some shares they recommend go up, some go down. No better than picking with a dart board. But they only publicise the ones that go up.
> 
> Thing is, all newbies think there is some holy graille of share trading secrets that the people who run seminars have access to. There isn''t.
> 
> Need to develop your own way of investing/trading to suit yourself.
> 
> The only thing of value I've learnt over the years is to cut losses short(because you're going to have them) and let winners run. And don't buy falling shares because you think they are cheap. All new people fall for that.
> 
> How you do that will determine whether you win or lose on the stock market.
> Unfortunately most people lose.





Good post noddy. I think you will find that a lot of people started off with an online account like commsec and learnt along the way by joining forums like ASF and/or chat sites like those included in the comsec a/c. 

Seperating the wheat from the chaff takes time and the level of success you get out of trading is more often than not linked to the time and effort you put in and not the amount you invest in magic courses.

There is a succinct article on this topic in the Sydney Morning Herald today by Marcus Padley. Here is the link. 

http://www.smh.com.au/business/inve...ds-how-much-time-you-have-20110319-1c0u8.html

Mind you, I am not promoting Mr Padley as a be all and end all guru. He has his subsriber newsletter etc (I don't subscribe) but his weekly articles are probably of more benefit than a $5,000.00 course and they only cost the price of the newspaper (unless you read it online in which case it is free).


----------



## Noddy

nulla nulla said:


> Good post noddy. I think you will find that a lot of people started off with an online account like commsec and learnt along the way by joining forums like ASF and/or chat sites like those included in the comsec a/c.
> 
> Seperating the wheat from the chaff takes time and the level of success you get out of trading is more often than not linked to the time and effort you put in and not the amount you invest in magic courses.
> 
> There is a succinct article on this topic in the Sydney Morning Herald today by Marcus Padley. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/inve...ds-how-much-time-you-have-20110319-1c0u8.html
> 
> Mind you, I am not promoting Mr Padley as a be all and end all guru. He has his subsriber newsletter etc (I don't subscribe) but his weekly articles are probably of more benefit than a $5,000.00 course and they only cost the price of the newspaper (unless you read it online in which case it is free).




Thanks for your interest nulla nulla.
I've heard Marcus Padley speak on several occasions and always found him to be entertaining and informative. Always read his articles and watch him on TV when I can.
Agree with the acticle you've posted the link to 100%.


----------



## Reasons

builder2818 said:


> You can actually get so many of these courses for free online through torrent and uploading sites and save yourself the waste of your money. I think I have downloaded terabytes and terabytes of these courses and hundreds of books. I have seen all the videos but will never read all the books and I have to say that 99.5% of all the courses are the same useless garbage.
> 
> Although, as previously mentioned, your post does seem spammy and coming on this site, you have buckley's chance of getting anyone to give positive comments about a way overpriced bunch of free information disguised as a 'trading course'. You have less of a chance trying to sucker in a newbie trader too because the majority of them end up coming to this site once they have been ripped off.




Hi Builder

This forum is about share trading courses and what people recommend based on their personal experiences and I have contributed accordingly. I have no pecuniary or other interest in this company past the fact that I found the material and people behind it genuine and useful to my own trading. I have absolutely no interest in their survival or otherwise, except that I think they probably will as I know others like myself are using their expertise to assist improving their personal trading skills.

I am as cynical about share trading courses and those that operate them as the next person (probably more so than many people as I am prepared to take calculated risks and try some out and risk getting burnt).

I trade share on a short to medium term basis (days to weeks), but found I could not day trade successfully in Forex and indicies past a slow bleed in cash. By getting help I am now starting to get an acceptable win/loss ratio in the Forex market and as a bonus am now share trading far more confidently and successfully than I was before.

I have been seriously learning about share trading for 9 years (and have a mentor who is 72 and he is still learning after 40 years in the market) and I keep discovering that the more I learn about trading, the less I realise I really know. As a technical trader, this crew enabled me to chuck away a lot of useless analysis crap and simplified my thinking and strategies. I totally concur it may not work for everyone (maybe no-one else except me). It is based on simple, sensible trading ideas and probability of success and money management. As it is not a blackbox system, you still have to think for yourself, find your own trades and live or die by your own decisions.

The info I posted is totally independent and offered in good faith based on my own experience and capital outlay and in the spirit of the forum; ignore or action it as the reader sees fit, I (nicely) don't care.

Cheers


----------



## tinytim1

I too have read every book out there, attended seminars and tried a variety of different trading strategies.
The most useful trading product i found was a trading course written by Dave Limburg, winner of CMC markets $100k trading comp. The course is called TheEverydayTrader - it is straight forward, easy to understand trading techniques based on relatively simple trading methods, but outlined in a susinct way that is easy to implement.
At the end of the day its all about finding out what trading style works for your personality. Educate yourself and ease into the market....and dont paper trade, it doesnt work.


----------



## grubram

I don't think anybody mentioned Smart Trading by Justine Pollard.
No bad press about her that I could find.


----------

